# Favorite Wind Concertos



## Saturnus

(The forums are drowning in "Favorite something" threads, so I simply had to make a thread for all the wind-worshipers out there.)

Here is my list.

It will be shorter than the lists on the other favorite-threads and I'll write a little bit about the works (just like Kurkikohtaus does on the favorite piano concerto thread, I really liked that).

Because I am required to play a solo part in a concerto with my school's string band, I have been listening to a great deal of oboe concertos (there is surprisingly much to choose from). My favorite oboist is Lajos Lencés, he has a really great tone, bright and really refined, but not over-smooth. Although Heinz Holliger is more famous, the most known oboist in the world I'd think, I can't apreciate his thin, and almost cold, tone. Other oboists I like are Maurice Bourgue, Oliver Doise and Emanuel Abbühl.
There won't be any clarinet concertos on my list, I simply do not like the sound of the clarinet, so please don't flame me for not putting Mozart's most celebrated work, and the best known wind concerto, onto this list.

1.Johann Sebastian Bach: Concerto for Oboe d'Amore, in A, BWV. 
The second movement, larghetto, is simply the most beautiful music I have ever heard. For that alone I place the concerto on the top (but the rest is in no particular order). The string part in the movement is really simple, while the oboe d'amore sings a highly lyrical and expressive line. The allegro movements surrounding the larghetto do not posses it's supernatural beauty but have other qualities, so they are also enjoyable, not completely overshadowed by the larghetto. 
The concerto fits the oboe d'amore perfectly, I have heard transcriptions but it simply does not function on other instruments. I allow myself to say that the piece is lesser-known because the oboe d'amore itself is a rare instrument. I place the concerto among Bach's best works.

2.Antonio Rosetti: Oboe concerto, in D
A concerto by a forgotten bohemian composer of the classical era. The piece is full of humor and wit, a fine example of the oboe not in it's role of melodic expression.

3. Carl Maria von Weber: Bassoon concerto
Most people think about Weber as the genius who wrote the opera Der Freischutz, I think about him as the genius who wrote the only great double-reed concerto of the romantic era (if you know about other great double-reed concertos of the romantic era (besides the italian ones) please let me know!).

4. Antonio Vivaldi: Oboe concerto, in a
The first concerto I played (with piano reduction of the strings), he is one of Vivaldi's better oboe concertos, but not the best, simply a favorite.

5. Aaron Copland: Quiet City
A double concerto for trumpet and english horn. With this unique combination Copland catches a still and serene, but very special, atmosphere. A great piece.


----------



## Oneiros

I have a CD of Vivaldi's Concertos for Winds, which is quite good. My favourite would have to be his RV422 in F major, particularly the second movement.


----------



## Lark Ascending

I like the sound of the clarinet so my choices are the obvious (Mozart's Clarinet Concerto in A Major) and the not so obvious (Finzi's Clarinet Concerto)


----------



## Lynx

Lark Ascending said:


> I like the sound of the clarinet so my choices are the obvious (Mozart's Clarinet Concerto in A Major) and the not so obvious (Finzi's Clarinet Concerto)


Gerald Finzi is my favourite of the modern composers (1901 - 1956). Hopefully he'll soon get the recognition he deserves. I agree with your choice of his Clarinet Concerto.

Lynne xx


----------



## Topaz

Mozart Clarinet Concerto by miles. I won't bore you with my other preferences. I actually find most of them rather boring.

How's that for a short post!



Topaz


----------



## Saturnus

I agree with you Topaz, most known Wind concertos today are of the same quality as righteously forgotten violin and piano concertos. That is why I wanted to have the lists shorter and why I think a 'best of' thread for wind concertos could be really useful.



phatic said:


> I have a CD of Vivaldi's Concertos for Winds, which is quite good. My favourite would have to be his RV422 in F major, particularly the second movement.


What instrument played it? I thought RV422 was a cello concerto.


----------



## Oneiros

Oops, I made a mistake - should have been RV442.


----------



## Topaz

I have just heard the Finzi Clarinet Concerto on Radio 3. I'm not saying I didn't enjoy it or that it was in any way unpleasant. It was OK to quite good, but that's all. It struck me that there is nothing brilliant about it: just another forgettable modern piece to me, I'm afraid. I guess if I heard it again I might like it rather more, but it's most unlikely to be anything I might ever buy.

At least they played it on Radio 3. I have never heard it on Classic FM (which I have now deserted: can't stand the adverts).


Topaz


----------



## Lark Ascending

Topaz, 

I have heard the Finzi Clarinet Concerto played on Classic FM's Evening Concert (one of the stations' best programmes along with those of Natalie Wheen and David Mellor).
For me, Finzi's appeal lies in the "pastoral" nature of his music, similar in some ways to that of RVW (the two were friends, indeed VW outlived the younger man).


----------



## Topaz

*Lark Ascending*

Yes, I agree I was a bit harsh about CFM. It is normally good in the evening, and I do like Natalie Wheen and David Mellor, as I have said elsewhere. I'm currently listening to Messiah on Classic FM's evening concert, which is a new recording (not sure by whom) but is superb.

The Finzi clarinet concerto was new to me and I was surprised how conventional it was, not "just a load of notes bunged together" as someone said elsewhere in relation to Berg, which still has me in hysterics. I confess to a great deal of ignorance about Finzi. Maybe I should investigate further. Thanks for your comments. And if Lynx likes Finzi too, I respect her views.

Topaz


----------



## robert newman

Aaron Copland's Clarinet Concerto is now my favourite. And the 2nd Horn Concerto of Richard Strauss (of which there's a quite phenomenal recording available with Dennis Brain as the soloist). 

Oh, not forgetting the Mozart (yes, Mozart !) Bassoon Concerto, KV 199. And the JS Bach Concerto for Oboe D'Amore.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

I've spoken about this piece elsewhere, might as well talk about it a little bit here.

*Benjamin Britten - Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings*

While not a pure "Wind Concerto" in the vain of Mozart etc., the combination of expressive, atmospheric and virtuosic writing for the horn is unparalleled!


----------



## Lark Ascending

Topaz said:


> The Finzi clarinet concerto was new to me and I was surprised how conventional it was, not "just a load of notes bunged together" as someone said elsewhere in relation to Berg, which still has me in hysterics. I confess to a great deal of ignorance about Finzi. Maybe I should investigate further. Thanks for your comments. And if Lynx likes Finzi too, I respect her views.


Finzi's music is light years removed from that of the 12 tone composers. I can recommend a Naxos disc of his works catalogue number 8.553566, it includes the Clarinet Concerto, Romance in E Flat and Introit in F. Like I said in my earlier post he's in the VW mould of pastoral British composers so if you like VW you may like him.

All the best

Lark


----------



## Saturnus

Kurkikohtaus said:


> I've spoken about this piece elsewhere, might as well talk about it a little bit here.
> 
> *Benjamin Britten - Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings*
> 
> While not a pure "Wind Concerto" in the vain of Mozart etc., the combination of expressive, atmospheric and virtuosic writing for the horn is unparalleled!


Well, technically is the human voice a wind instrument


----------



## tahnak

*Favourite wind Concerto*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Clarinet Concerto in A Major.


----------



## joen_cph

Favourites include:

Mozart: Concerto for Flute & Harp; Sinfonia Concertante K297b; 3rd Horn Cto
Weber: 1st Clarinet Cto
Martinu: Oboe Cto (actually don´t like the oboe a lot, but this is all-right)
Nielsen: Clarinet Cto
Copland: Clarinet Cto (nice rather than important, though)
Maxwell-Davies: "Strathclyde Cto" f. Bassoon & Strings
Saariaho: Flute Cto "L´Aile des Songes"

Own quite a lot of other & recent wind cti but I haven´t got to known them so well yet, or they haven´t seemed that attractive to me. The Holmboe Flute Cti are apparently also nice.


----------



## Meaghan

As a clarinetist, I know clarinet concerti pretty well and other wind concerti not very well. So, some clarinet favorites:

Copland Clarinet Concerto. People who have only heard Benny Goodman play it miss out on a lot of the intricacies of this work. Richard Stoltzman's interpretation is much better.

1st Weber Clarinet Concerto. It's fun. And _theatrical_--he always writes like he's writing opera.

Corigliano Clarinet Concerto. I didn't like it a bit the first time I heard it. The first movement is terrifying, but now I also think it's brilliant. And the second movement is very beautiful in a sad, Shostakovich-y way.


----------



## Aramis

From works not mentioned here, Penderecki's clarinet and flute concertos are pretty nice, some really freaky colouristics out there + they are quite accessible (for his standards)


----------



## maestro267

Has anyone composed a Wind-Machine Concerto? 

I haven't heard all that many wind concertos, but of the ones I have heard, I'd choose Spohr's clarinet concertos.


----------



## JMJ

a few faves ...

Hugues Dufourt, _Antiphysis_ for flute & chamber orchestra










Karlheinz Stockhausen's _Michael's Reise_ for trumpet & orchestra










Franco Donatoni's _Bassoon Concerto_ ...










Pierre Boulez's _...explosante fixe..._ for solo flute, 2 shadow flutes, chamber orchestra & electronics


----------



## JMJ

a few more ...

Gyorgy Ligeti's _Horn Concerto_ & _Double Concerto_ for flute, oboe & orchestra...










Harrison Birtwistle's _Panic_ for alto sax, jazz drum kit & orchestra ...










And a fine programme of Trombone concertos ...


----------



## toucan

Mozart, Clarinet Concerto
Charles Ives, THe unanswered Question (great trumpet part)
Bernd Alois Zimmermann, Nobody Knows De Trouble I see (trumpet)
Harrison Birtwistle, Endless Parade (trumpet)
HK Gruber, Aerial (it is a trumpet concerto)
Pascal Dusapin, Watt (Concerto for trombonne)


----------



## Guest

I don't think this one has been mentioned yet but it's one of my favorites: Ralph Vaughan Williams' Oboe Concerto. RVW wrote several concertos that should be more popular, especially the Piano Concerto. 

Also, I attended a concert last Sunday at Hill Auditorium in Ann Arbor, MI, where the Ann Arbor Symphony Orchestra played a new piece by Michael Daugherty called Trail of Tears, which is essentially a concerto for Flute and Orchestra. It was a very cool piece, and the middle movement was really beautiful. I'll be looking forward to it being recorded.


----------



## Weston

I'll second the vote for Vaughn-Williams' oboe concerto as well as his tuba concerto (though I know that is not wind). He wrote a piano concerto?! I MUST have this!


----------



## Listener

Vivaldi's bassoon concertos.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> I'll second the vote for Vaughn-Williams' oboe concerto as well as his tuba concerto (though I know that is not wind). He wrote a piano concerto?! I MUST have this!


Yes! It's a really cool piece, more of a symphony-concerto for piano and orchestra instead of a virtuosic showpiece for the soloist. There's a good recording with Ashley Wass as the pianist on Naxos. RVW also wrote a violin concerto which is nice too.


----------



## Ukko

*Amazing*

I read every post so far, and nobody even mentioned Nielsen's clarinet concerto or flute concerto. They are my favorites for those instruments. There are the usual competitors for clarinet, but no other flute concerto makes it into the ballpark.

:trp: (closest we have)


----------



## haydnguy

I don't have them in front of me but I would mention one Spohr's clarinet pieces.


----------



## Nix

CPE Bach Flute Concerto in d minor. A great foreshadowing of Beethoven. Also Mozart's Oboe Concerto in C is really enjoyable. 

Also ones I endorse that have already been mentioned:
RVW- Oboe Concerto
Mozart- Clarinet Concerto
Britten- Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Khatchaturian's Violin Concerto was transcribed into a Flute Concerto. Imagine: a flute doing a violin's job... now _that's_ gonna have a lot of sparks flying! And it does, it's extremely difficult, it wouldn't be even given a grade level I think.


----------



## Ukko

And it's a successful transcription. For some reason it seems more upbeat; I like it better than the violin version.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Those I like a great deal:

Flute:
Kalevi Aho - Flute Concerto

Oboe: 
Jean Françaix - L'horloge de flore

Clarinet:
Kalevi Aho - Clarinet Concerto
Bernstein - Prelude, Fugue and Riffs
Mozart - Clarinet Concerto (MUST be played on a basset clarinet)
Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto

Bassoon:
Anders Eliasson - Bassoon Concerto

Contrabassoon:
Kalevi Aho - Contrbassoon Concerto

Saxophone:
Ibert - Concertino for Saxophone

Horn:
Glière - Horn Concerto
Mercadante - Horn Concerto

Trumpet:
Weinberg - Trumpet Concerto

Trombone:
Jan Sandström - A motorbike Odyssey

Tuba:
Kalevi Aho - Tuba Concerto
R Strauss - Both Horn Concertos


----------



## Falstaft

Amen on the RVW recommendations. The recent Naxos recording of the piano concerto excellent (listening to the gorgeous 2nd movement as I type). Although it's not a true concerto, check out his _Romance for Harmonica_, one of his most bizarre (but in its own way charming) works, and one of the only pieces that spotlights that instrument against the full orchestra.

The other Williams, John Towner Williams, has written some excellent wind concerti, including Flute, Clarinet, Bassoon, Trumpet, Tuba, and French Horn.

Takemitsu's _Toward the Sea_ is something of a flute concerto. His _November Steps_ is also like a little concerto for shakuhatchi (and biwa).

For something totally different, Colin McPhee wrote a _Concerto for Wind Instruments_ (all of them).


----------



## jdavid

The Mozart Clarinet Concerto is one of M's finest works and IMHO trumps all other wind concertos by light years. I can't even think of a close second. Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, Bartok, Messaien and Stravinsky found in the dark tones of the clarinet a perfect instrument for chamber music masterpieces.


----------



## PetrB

It seems that Jacques Ibert's WONDERFUL (and delightful) Flute Concerto has fallen between the cracks in this thread.

Ibert ~Flute Concerto













As has....
Samuel Barber ~ Capricorn Concerto (his only 'neoclassical' piece) for Flute, Oboe and Trumpet. Enjoy...


----------



## suffolkcoastal

Flute
Nielsen: Concerto
Arnold: Concertos 1 & 2
Mennin: Concerto (he also wrote a concertino
Piston: Concerto
Rodrigo: Concerto Pastorale (fiendishly difficult too)
Diamond: Concerto (very underrated)
Oboe
Vaughan Williams: Concerto (love this work)
Rawsthorne: Concerto
Martinu: Concerto (delightful work)
R Strauss: Concerto 
Krommer: Concerto (very underrated)
Clarinet
The very underrated concertos of Krommer and Spohr
Nielsen: Concerto (a masterpiece)
Copland: Concerto (long time favourite of mine)
Arnold: Concertos 1 & 2 (I prefer the 1st)
Corigliano: Concerto (absolutely fiendishly difficult)
Piston: Concerto (very sparse and a difficult nut to crack)
Finzi: Concerto (absolutely beautiful)
Stanford: Concerto (very underrated and highly recommended)
Bassoon
Zwilich: Concerto
Hummel: Concerto (a rather delightful fairly lightweight work)

On the mention of an earlier poster about the Vaughan Williams Piano Concerto, I'd avoid the Wass recording, he crucified the work at the proms in 2008 and the recording though better isn't sympathetic enough. I'd go for the Piers Lane superbly accompanied by Vernon Handley.


----------



## tahnak

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Clarinet, Horn and Flute& Harp concerti


----------



## guerkanguer

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Clarinet Concerto in A ,KV 622


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Clarinet; Oboe. *RVW*: Oboe.

View attachment 4916
View attachment 4917
View attachment 4918


----------



## cdkowald

Mozart: Horn Concertos
Strauss: Horn Concertos
Gliere: Horn Concerto
Penderecki: Horn Concerto
Jacob: Horn Concerto
Arnold: Horn Concerto
Atterberg: Horn Concerto
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto
Samuel Jones: Tuba Concerto


Partial list of composers who should have written a horn concerto:

Mahler
Brahms
Shostakovich
Bartok
Bax
Sibelius
Vaughan Williams


----------



## Clementine

I've never understood the people who say they can't listen to wind instruments for the length of time a concerto requires. So far most of the wind concertos I've come across have been excellent, and I wish there were more out there!

For me Mozart's _Clarinet Concerto_ is ahead of the pack by a mile, but if we count Britten's _Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings_, well it might not even be the leader (seriously check this out, it's stunning). Vaughan William's _Oboe Concerto_ is also one of his better works, and very beautiful at that. Copland's _Clarinet Concerto_ is also a lot of fun, and I'll give second shout out to CPE Bach's _Flute Concerto in D Minor_, which is a wonderful concerto by an underrated composer.


----------



## Arsakes

I assume I can't pick sonatas, trios quartets and similar..

Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
Haydn - Trumpet Concerto
Mozart- Flute & Harp Concerto in C Major K299
Vivaldi - Basson Concerto in A minor
Vivaldi - Concerto for 2 horns in F major
Vivaldi - Concerto for 2 oboesin D minor
Handel - Oboe Concerto No.1 / and No.2 and No.3
Bellini - Oboe Concerto in E flat major
Telemann - Recorder suite (TWV55a2)
Bach - Concerto for Flute, Violin, Harpsichord and strings in A minor
Concerto for Oboe, and Strings and Continuo in F / D minor

Once I only listen to wind and violin concertos. It's been just for 4 years that I like Piano pieces.

I don't know many Wind Concertos from Romantic Period.. any suggestions?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann - Konzertstück for four Horns


----------



## PetrB

Jacques Ibert ~ Flute Concerto













Samuel Barber ~ Capricorn Concerto, for Trumpet, oboe and flute


----------



## PlaySalieri

The Mozart clarinet concerto.
And - the Mozart Flute concerto k313 - for its incredible slow movement.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Looks like WA Mozart win's the prize for best wind concerto.


----------



## xRIOSxx

Weston said:


> I'll second the vote for Vaughn-Williams' oboe concerto as well as his tuba concerto (though I know that is not wind). He wrote a piano concerto?! I MUST have this!


Tubist here! Gotta second the Tuba Concerto! The RVW is the flagship piece for tuba among our very small list of concertos. But man is it beautiful!

Another less known piece that I love is the Eric Ewazen Tuba Concerto, not well known but really good.

Not Strictly wind pieces but great none the less.


----------



## drpraetorus

Mozart
4 Horn Copncertos
Bassoon Concerto
Flute and Harp concerto
Clarinet concerto

Hayden
Trumpet concerto

Von Weber
Clarinet concertos

RVW
Tuba Concerto

Mozart Gran Partita for winds K361-370a

Schumann Concerto for 4 horns

Glier Horn concerto.














Wagner Siegfrieds Horn call from "Siegfried" Not a concerto but damn hard, damn scarry amd, in this case, damn good.


----------



## Novelette

Salieri: Concerto for Flute and Oboe in C

And I second the praises of Schumann's Konzertstueck for 4 Horns and Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Novelette said:


> Salieri: Concerto for Flute and Oboe in C. And I second the praises of Schumann's Konzertstueck for 4 Horns and Orchestra


Schumann's 4-horn piece is wizard! I'll see if I can find the Salieri, but my taste for his music has been damaged by that movie...

BTW is was Salieri who wrote the earliest standalone set of orchestral variations (i.e., with no solo instrument), not that scoundrel Brahms.


----------



## Novelette

LOL, KenOC. That movie sullied my image of Salieri too.

Actually, I came across the Concerto for Flute and Oboe in 2001 on a Classical Midi website. Coda's Finale, the music composition software, has the ability to deconstruct Midi files to show the score that created them [although it does so in a messy manner with terrible enharmonic spelling]. The website was mistaken in representing the concerto as Mozart's, and thus I held it until last year when I rediscovered the work, and found it rather to be Salieri's.

Still, good music.


----------



## userfume

Nothing comes close to:
Mozart Clarinet Concerto
and Mozart Bassoon Concerto

Both the former and the latter are the greatest pieces composed for their respective instruments


----------



## Prodromides

Individual posts on each wind instrument will follow, starting with ...

*FLUTE*

•	Birds in the Morning for Flute and Orchestra, opus 89 (1979) by Erik Bergman 



•	Flute and Orchestra (1978) by Morton Feldman 



•	Concerto for Flute and String Orchestra (1949) by Andre Jolivet 



•	Suite in Concert for Flute and Percussion (1965) by Andre Jolivet 



•	Visions and Whispers for Flute and Orchestra (1985) by Usko Merilainen 



•	Concerto for Flute and Orchestra (1960) by Goffredo Petrassi 



 



•	Flute Concerto (1993) by Christopher Rouse


----------



## Prodromides

I posted recently on Oboe works in threads specifically about Oboe Concerti - or the oboe duos with piano, so I'll focus here on the English Horn:

*COR ANGLAIS / ENGLISH HORN*

•	Colored Field (1994) by Aaron Jay Kernis


----------



## Prodromides

*CLARINET*

•	Clarinet Concerto (1996) by Elliott Carter 



•	Rhapsody for Clarinet and Orchestra (1910) by Claude Debussy 



•	Clarinet Concerto (2002) by Magnus Lindberg 



•	Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra (1968) by Thea Musgrave


----------



## Prodromides

*SAXOPHONE*

•	Concerto for Stan Getz (1990) by Richard Rodney Bennett 



•	Concertante for Saxophone and Orchestra (1978) by Marius Constant 
•	Concerto for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra (1986) by Edison Denisov
•	Saxophone Concerto (1999) by Jukka Linkola
•	Saxophone Concerto (1984) by Dominic Muldowney
•	Concerto for Soprano Saxophone and Orchestra (1992) by Stanley Myers
•	Concerto for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra (1983) by Esa-Pekka Salonen
•	Fantasy for Saxophone and Small Orchestra (1948) by Heitor Villa-Lobos


----------



## Prodromides

*BASSOON*

•	Bassoon Concerto (1972) by David Amram
•	Concerto for Bassoon and Strings (1982) by Anders Eliasson 



•	Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings (1975) by Sofia Gubaidulina 



•	Concerto for Bassoon, String Orchestra, Harp & Piano (1954) by Andre Jolivet 



•	Concerto for Bassoon (1957) by Marcel Landowski 



•	Concerto for Bassoon and Chamber Orchestra (1983) by Richard Wilson


----------



## KenOC

Eh? What happened to Glazunov's Saxophone Concerto? Too old? Out of date? Superannuated? Obsolete?


----------



## Prodromides

*CONTRABASSOON*

•	Concerto for Contrabassoon and Orchestra (2005) by Kalevi Aho
•	Concerto for Contrabassoon (1984) by Donald Erb


----------



## Prodromides

KenOC said:


> Eh? What happened to Glazunov's Saxophone Concerto? Too old? Out of date? Superannuated? Obsolete?


The promotion of Glazunov is the "expert" territory of our moderator Huilunsoittaja!

You stole her thunder, KenOC.


----------



## Prodromides

*HORN*

•	Horn Concerto (1992) by Anders Eliasson
•	Horn Concerto (2001) by Jouni Kaipainen 



•	Horn Concerto (1995) by Oliver Knussen 



•	Poem for Horn and Orchestra (1927) by Charles Koechlin 



•	Concerto for Horn and String Orchestra (1993) by Ellen Taaffe Zwillich


----------



## Prodromides

The French and the Finnish have got the Trumpet licked ... or is that Trumpet licks?

*TRUMPET*

•	Concerto for piccolo Trumpet and Strings (1992) by Leonid Bashmakov
•	Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra (1956) by Charles Chaynes 



•	Concerto No.2 for Trumpet and Orchestra (1954) by Andre Jolivet 



•	Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra (1988) by Jukka Linkola
•	Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra (1948) by Henri Tomasi 



•	Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra (1954) by Bernd Alois Zimmermann


----------



## Prodromides

*TROMBONE*

•	Concerto para Trombon y Orquesta (1976) by Carlos Chavez 



•	Concertino for Trombone and Strings (1990) by Marcel Landowski 
•	Trombone Concerto (1991) by Christopher Rouse 



•	Meditation for Trombone and Orchestra (1995) by Augusta Read Thomas
•	Concerto for Bass Trombone, Strings, Timpani & Cymbals (1989) by Ellen Taaffe Zwilich


----------



## Prodromides

*TUBA*

•	Concerto for Tuba and Orchestra (2001) by Kalevi Aho
•	Concerto for Tuba and Orchestra (1976) by Vagn Holmboe
•	Tuba Concerto (1982) by Meyer Kupferman
•	Concerto for Bass Tuba and Orchestra (1954) by Ralph Vaughan Williams


----------



## Skilmarilion

Mozart's wind concerti are generally wonderful, particularly the Horn concerti, Clarinet concerto and Flute & Harp concerto.


----------



## Tristan

It bugs me that wind concertos kind of fell out of favor after the classical period (as did most other non-violin-or-piano concerti). But I have been able to find a good amount of them. My favorites are:

Mozart - Clarinet Concerto in A
Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1
Mozart - Oboe Concerto
Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
Weber - Bassoon Concerto
Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 4
Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto

Mozart and Weber really are my favorites when it comes to wind concerti. I also do like some Vivaldi, but I wouldn't be able to name any specific ones at the moment


----------



## spradlig

I am shocked that I cannot find a mention of Richard Strauss's oboe concerto! What a wonderful piece! He is one of my favorite composers. However, I do not "get" his horn concerti.

I also like Vaughn Williams's tuba concerto, which I thing several people have mentioned. The tuba sounds beautiful in its upper range.


----------



## pwdemars

Finzi's Clarinet Concerto has to be up there.


----------



## Kommand

In order from greatest to least:

1.) Strauss Horn Concerto No. 1, Op. 11
2.) Mozart Horn Concerto No. 4, K. 495
3.) Glière Horn Concerto, Op. 91
4.) Jacob Horn Concerto (fairly obscure; was written for Dennis Brain)
5.) Haydn Horn Concerto No. 2, Hob.VIId:4


----------



## DaDirkNL

WA Mozart's Clarinet Concerto, Oboe Concerto, Horn Concerto 3 and 4. 
Bach's BWV 1053, 1060.
Haydn's Trumpet Concerto


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Some of my favorite wind concertos will be Vivaldi's Oboe Concertos, Mozart's Oboe, Clarinet and Horn Concertos and for brass, The Trumpet Concertos of Haydn and Hummel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith wrote many fine works for wind. The sonatas are favourites of mine but the following four concertos (all between 13 and 15 minutes duration) are well worth looking into:

Clarinet Concerto (1947)
Horn Concerto (1949)
Concerto for Trumpet, Bassoon & Strings (1949)
Concerto for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, Harp & Orchestra (1949)

To my knowledge, the only release which features all four together is on cpo (Werner Andreas Albert conducting the Frankfurt RSO), but I think two or three of them are available with Hindemith himself wielding the baton.


----------



## hillisg

Arutunian Trumpet Concerto
Strauss Horn Concerto 1
David Trombone Concerto


----------



## Reinhold

My favorite are as follows:

1.) Strauss Horn Concerto No. 2
2.) Strauss Horn Concerto No. 1
3.) Glière Horn Concerto, Op. 91
4.) Mozart Horn Concerto No. 4, K. 495
5.) Jacob Horn Concerto (fairly obscure; was written for Dennis Brain)


----------



## dgee

Apart from Strauss 2 and Mozart, those horn lists are awful, and I'm a horn player (recovering)! Just quietly tho, the Malcolm Arnold concertos are less square than the Jacob and the Knussen may well be the best British horn concerto. 

And the David trombone concerto is pretty awful too - geez you guys! 

For my inner brass nerd I'll also quickly name the Schumann Konzertstuck for four horns, Christopher Rouse Trombone Concerto, Tomasi trumpet concerto, Vaughan-Williams Tuba Concerto. Special mention to Julian Anderson's Imagin'd Corners for 5 horns and orchestra which is extra awesome and Lachenmann's Harmonica for tuba and orchestra which is crazy compelling (but there should be a better recording out there - c'mon tubists and orchestras!)

Other winds? Quickly, Strauss Duett Concertino for Clarinet and Bassoon is a hidden gem. Mozart Clarinet is obviously sublime. Weber Bassoon is hilariously fun. Strauss Oboe is probably the oboe peak. Flute - who cares. 

The C20 and C21 is almost certainly awash with very well-written wind concertos that we just don't get to hear enough


----------



## arpeggio

*Dukas Villanelle*

What do you think of the Dukas _Villanelle_?

Over the years I have backed up horns players who have performed this piece several times. It sounds like a great piece from back in the bassoon section.


----------



## dgee

Villanelle is neat because it's a fun piece and sits really well on the horn so it sounds fantastic but isn't all that tough - ditto the Saint Saens Morceau de Concert and heaps of other perfectly serviceable medium sized solo pieces. They're not really potential favourites for me tho


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland Clarinet Concerto.


----------



## Ralphus

Some favourites:

Flute: Rodrigo, Mozart Flute & Harp
Oboe: Vaughan Williams (nice to see it mentioned a few times!), R.Strauss, Mozart
Clarinet: Copland, Finzi, Nielsen, Stavinsky Ebony Concerto, Mozart
Saxophone: Glazunov
Trumpet: Haydn, Torelli, Neruda, Hummel, Arutyunian
Horn: Mozart 3 & 4, R.Strauss #2
Tuba: Vaughan Williams


----------



## Pyotr

In general, I'm not a big fan of the wind instruments, but I can tolerate Mozart's Clarinet concerto , Flute & Harp concerto, and Sinfonia Concertante K297b as well as Hayden's Trumpet concerto.


----------



## wkasimer

Crusell's three clarinet concerti.


----------



## Jerry

Earth Cry by Australian composer Peter Sculthorpe is a kind of concerto for didgeridoo, an aboriginal wind instrument.
Very good it is, too!


----------



## Roger Knox

N.B. In addition to the Vaughn Williams _Romanze_ for harmonica and orchestra written for Larry Adler, there is a rich concerto literature for the instrument; below are those I have heard and think highly of:

•	Malcolm Arnold - Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra, Op. 46 (1954, composed for Larry Adler)
•	Arthur Benjamin - Harmonica Concerto (1953, for Larry Adler) 
•	Gordon Jacob - Divertimento (1957, for Larry Adler)
•	Michael Spivakovsky - Concerto (1951, for Tommy Reilly)
•	Alexander Tcherepnin - Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra, Op. 86 (1953, for John Sebastian)
•	Heitor Villa-Lobos - Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra (1955, for John Sebastian)

A big shout-out to great artists Larry Adler, John Sebastian, Tommy Reilly and others for their playing and for building a repertoire! And there are many more recent works, composers, and performers, extending further geographically and stylistically.


----------



## KenOC

Here's a trombone concerto that means business. A major work by Christopher Rouse.


----------

